# Anyone tried the Hahnel Extreme Li-ion batteries?



## GuyF (Oct 7, 2013)

I was looking at prices of (genuine) Canon LP-E6 batteries and stumbled across the Hahnel HLX-E6. Slightly cheaper than the Canon and if you believe the claims gives around 25% more shots from a charge compared to the Canon.

Don't know what the camera will report regarding a serial number or performance but might be worth checking out. (Ask yourself how you coped prior to having that info available and I expect you'll say "just fine!")

Anyone been using the Hahnel?

http://www.hahnel.ie/index.cfm/action/batterysearch/pid/853

Update - I've e-mailed them to see if a 5D3 will register a serial number and give accurate recharge performance data. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Efka76 (Oct 7, 2013)

I am using Hahnel HL-E6 battery in my Canon 7D. Camera always recognises Hahnel battery in both cases - stand-alone battery in camera and Hahnel & Canon battery in grip. The only difference that I noted that Hahnel discharges slightly faster compared with Canon, however, this difference is not substantial. Taking into account that Hahhnel battery cost was 3 x less than Canon's I think that this purchase was very good. You indicated slightly different model of Hahnel (I think that this is battery with more capacity). Accordingly, I would assume that its performace will be the same as Canon LP-E6 or even better.


----------



## ECRoyce (Oct 7, 2013)

maybe off topic if this isn't your end goal

I'm not familiar with the Hahnels, but if you are just generally looking for a 3rd party battery, I did pick up a couple Wasabi batteries for my 5D2/60D based on the favorable reviews of others. Capacity seems to be good, seeming to have a little more than my OEM Canon batteries. Longevity I can't vouch for at this time. 

obtained on Amazon for $30 for a 2-pack plus charger (they do seem to charge fine in Canon charger. Wasabi charger comes with US/Intl/Car adapters, and has a slightly lower mA charge rate). Single, no charger, can be had for $15.


----------



## Ewinter (Oct 7, 2013)

I use these myself. On the 5diii with latest firmware this is one of the few batteries (3rd party) that work properly. They do register and provide info.
They seem to have good longevity (I can get them to 600+ shots with flash and VERY heavy LCD use) which is about what the canon batteries give, but I believe they have a longer warranty.

Plus, I haven't lost one in my bag yet, unlike the canon batteries


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 7, 2013)

They have a good reputation, but are basically available in Europe and not North America. I'm not sure if they are made in Ireland. 

What does it say on the battery??

The big safety concerns I have with lithium batteries are the many fly-by-night importers of junk Chinese batteries who have no QA in place, and sell on Amazon or ebay for very low prices. 

Its so bad that the US post office will not let Li-on batteries be shipped from international countries, any product with one is banned as well. That's why some in the US get cameras from China minus the battery, its illegal to mail it. It can still be sent by DHL, UPS, FEDEX, etc.


----------



## beckstoy (Oct 8, 2013)

ECRoyce said:


> maybe off topic if this isn't your end goal
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Hahnels, but if you are just generally looking for a 3rd party battery, I did pick up a couple Wasabi batteries for my 5D2/60D based on the favorable reviews of others. Capacity seems to be good, seeming to have a little more than my OEM Canon batteries. Longevity I can't vouch for at this time.
> 
> obtained on Amazon for $30 for a 2-pack plus charger (they do seem to charge fine in Canon charger. Wasabi charger comes with US/Intl/Car adapters, and has a slightly lower mA charge rate). Single, no charger, can be had for $15.



+1

I've been using Wasabi Power batteries with my 5DM3 and 40D for years. I've never had much of a problem with them other than the slightly faster discharge. For the price, however, it's well worth it.


----------



## GuyF (Oct 9, 2013)

Update:

I'd e-mailed them to see if a 5D3 will register a serial number and give accurate recharge performance data and the reply was, "Yes the HLX-E6 is compatible".

Will probably get one once my current Canon one starts to lose performance.


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hahnel are a very good and reputable company. Their batteries are good. Ive found them amongst the best. Opteka are good too. Their wireless trigger equipment is excellent.
I'm very confident in buying their gear. It's never let me down. Their HQ is in Ireland but they are a German family firm I believe. It's a good combination. German engineering with Irish ingenuity.


----------

